# Deprofundis time travel to 13th century troubadour whit Chartreuse & Absinth & music!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Deprofundis time travel to 13th century troubadour whit Chartreuse & Absinth & music!*

Ok i warn you guys deprofundis is under control, fews glasses of chartreuse and absinthium and zap... im out of here...

I time travel trought music whit delicieous green alcohol liquor, 100% legal if adult...
no illicit substance here...

So tonight i wander in the 13th century troubadour era, woaw, it like im there in somesort of confort bubble or fantasy bubble of ancient lore , messinger, traveling poet musician.

See time travel is not out of reach, you dont need to get stoned like Aldeous Huxley to figure out
ancient music, when you listen carefully use your imagination your soul move trought time and beyond...it'S just a theory of multiverse= multiple universe

When i lisen to early music it'S like im there when well done, i can see small town, market ect ...or i can feel it. the most far place in time i whent was whit adémar de chabannes...

I was catapult in year 1000 in chabbanes france travel the road spiritualy of adémard pilgrimage to israel.

Time is expendable , trought time and space i travel depend on the music i listen and the flow of image or imagination i have or focus.

What about neuro-toxine in chartreuse or thuyone is absinth, well you dont need mutch, i mix the two to get a full herbal drink and it fabuleous i called it a deprofundis on the rock.

Once again guys, op admin have nice holidays from deprofundis, i would like to says im not drunk but only have a slight feeling , music dose all the job, the fuel the cathalism for time venturing hmm hmm

goodnight everyone , perhaps im tripping since music that good and alcohol is just rocket fuel :lol:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

You've really got to be careful what you drink. I was in the early 22nd century, it was lovely, we had practically unlimited energy, super-intelligent robots doing everything for us, I mean everything, we didn't even live real lives because the virtual reality was so great, and then I drank some Jindo Hongju and here I am now stuck back in the era of toilets that don't flush themselves and pianos with only black and white keys. I hope I at least live until Google invents the red and blue keys so I can hear some real counterpoint again.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

last night I took a strong dose of LSD and traveled to the beginning of the Universe with Penderecki's Kosmogonia




and then my ego died and I transcended space and time and entered into the realm of Lux Aetherna.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, where do you get this stuff


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Wow, where do you get this stuff


Thai prisons. You have to know the right people.


----------

